# starter



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

I need help in taking apart and rebuildins starters.Is there any info and help on this?Can someone help?


----------



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

*give up*

Guess I'll give up jit's been days now and no one has any help on re-building starters.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Ellis4me said:


> Guess I'll give up jit's been days now and no one has any help on re-building starters.


 



what are you asking what kind of starters /? there are alot of different types 
of starters 
what do you want to know ? how to get the armature back in the brushes on a briggs, bushing changes where to get parts ?


----------



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

*help*

What I'm asking for is general starter repair.I know that there are a lot of different starters,but in general they all work about the same way.I need to know how to test a starter,take it apart and repair it. can you help me?


----------

